

Looks like Robinhood just started their beta registration - sks
https://docs.google.com/a/robinhood.com/forms/d/1lZFpwN3XjO55XpPPPjSvOn3jcb7Ye_3GJoAr4H2WuXc/viewform

======
mantist
[http://imgur.com/T6kIRzj](http://imgur.com/T6kIRzj)

confirmation page looks legit

~~~
mantist
[http://www.reddit.com/r/finance/comments/21jdkf/robinhood_ju...](http://www.reddit.com/r/finance/comments/21jdkf/robinhood_just_sent_out_their_first_wave_of_beta/)

same thing

------
omardelmo
Is this legit? Or are you just collecting info? Please point us to the article
that has this link.

~~~
sks
I got the link in an email. Not sure how to link to the email. Anyways the
questions are specific to brokerage I dont think it is of any use to anyone
other than them.

